# كيف أسمع صوت الله فى اختيار شريك حياتى؟



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*"خرافي تسمع صوتي *و أنا أعرفها* فتتبعني و أنا أعطيها حياة أبدية".
إذا كنت أنا أو إنت أو إنتي من رعية الله بجد فمسئولية سماع صوته تصبح علي الرب.
بمعني أنني إذا قبلت طواعية و إختياراً أن أكون من رعيته بمنتهي الخضوع و الإستعداد للسير ورائه أياً كانت الإغراءات أو المعوقات فبمنتهي السهولة سأميز صوته ليس فقط في الإرتباط و لكن أيضاً في كل أمور حياتي.

اولا: المشكلة الاولى هى الاختيار:
كل الاولاد حلوين وكل البنات كويسين لكن مين فيهم المناسب لمين؟ دى حاجة لازم نشارك فيها ربنا بالصلاة والكاهن (أب الأعتراف) أو المرشد الروحى أو أهل المشورة الناس اللى ليهم خبرة حياتية جيدة ورأى سديد.

ثانيا: المشكلة الثانية هى اتخاذ القرار:
للاسف كتير من الناس فقدوا القدرة على أتخاذ قرار مصيرى فى حياتهم يمكن دة نتيجة قصور فى التربية الأسرية لأن دة بيتكون فى الطفل من سن مبكر أو لأننا أصبحنا اعتماديين أكثر ومش عايزين نتحمل نتيجة قراراتنا سواء كويسة او سيئة.

ثالثا: المشكلة الثالثة صوت الله:
"الله لنا ملجأ وقوة" إذا فنحن لا ندرى ما هو المستقبل والله وحده هو الذى يعلمه كل ما عليك أنك ترفع قلبك لربنا وتكون أمين فى حياتك ومشاعرك وهو كمان هيكون أمين معاك فى وعوده وهيوريك بالعين والقلب هل هذا الطرف الأخر هو لك أم لا.

رابعا: المشكلة الرابعة حدود تدخل الله:
فى البدء خلق الله حواء لآدم لكى تكون له معين نظير فهو كان يعلم شخصية آدم ومن هى الشخصية المناسبة له لكى يتعايش معها لكن آدم أحب حواء أكثر من وصية الله وبالتالى أخطأ بالأكل من الشجرة معها. لم تكن هذه إرادة الله أن يخطئ الأنسان لكن ترك له حرية الأختيار.
نفس الموقف يتكرر مع أختيار شريك الحياة فإن الله أوجدنا وترك لنا حرية الأختيار فى الارتباط بأى شخص ولكن السؤال الصحيح هو هل هذا الشخص هو من أريد الحياة معه تحت مظلة محبة الله أم ننتظر آخر.

طالما احنا قريبين من ربنا يبقي ربنا دايما موجود فى حياتنا وبيعطينا الخير لينا حتى لو احنا ماطلبناش منه يعنى كله ترتيب ربنا للصالح لينا.
طبعا الكلام دة بالنسبة للانسان اللى بيفكر بقلبه وعقله لكن الانسان او الانسانة اللى باصين للجواز بمقاييس البيزنس او المظاهر الخارجية طبعا دة مش ترتيب من ربنا خالص دة اختيار الانسان نفسه.
ونصيحة بص للانسان من جوة قبل ماتبصله من برة جايز من برة شيك وجميل وغنى لكن من جوة فاضي وتافه وطبعا اللى من برة مش دايم وهيجي وقت وهيزول لكن اللى جوة هو الاساس وهو اللى هيبقي دايما مش هيتغير.

الحاجة اللى من ايد ربنا ليها طعم تانى ، صدقونى.
الدنيا بتبقى ماشية حلوة، ويبقى الشخص مرتاح من جواه جدا.
الحاجة اللى بيبقى ربنا هو اللى مديهالنا بنحس بأنفاسه فيها ووبركة ايده اللى مسلماها لينا.
انا مقتنعة بكدة وجربت دة فى حاجات كتير فى حياتى.
وصدقونى لو ربنا عاوز حتلاقوا كل حاجة بتمشى لوحدها.

(الحب ليس العثور على إنسان مثالي , لكن أن نرى الشخص الناقص مثالي)

------------------------
اذكرونا فى صلاوتكم*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*كنت محتاجه الموضوع دة لانى اختى واقعه بحيره ازاى تعرف رائ ربنا فى الانسان الا نتقدملها
بجد هعتبر موضوعك دة صوت من ربنا بجد
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## نونوس14 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



(الحب ليس العثور على إنسان مثالي , لكن أن نرى الشخص الناقص مثالي)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع رائع ومهم جدا يا روكا
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*اسعدني مروركم الجميل*​


----------

